

I Believe In Google Plus - nickfrost
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/22/i-believe-in-google-plus/

======
nickfrost
Is this a contrarian view? I can’t even tell any more.

------
yanw
I find that post extremely condescending, G+ has more users (active and
otherwise) than Foursquare and Instagram combined and then some, yet no one
doubts the "success" of these services.

